# Lesson Learned: Keep Full Size Spare



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

So when you have the temp tire that can't be driven on too much, you don't have to wait until Monday to get a full size replacement because tire stores are closed on Sunday. Even the used tire places seem closed.I know Costco could do it, but I don't want to pay $125 for one tire. Just something to keep me on the road until I get a new set in a few weeks. 

It's the first time I've had a flat in the 2005 Accord that I've had for 6 months. This is a learning lesson.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

dgates01 said:


> So when you have the temp tire that can't be driven on too much, you don't have to wait until Monday to get a full size replacement because tire stores are closed on Sunday. Even the used tire places seem closed.I know Costco could do it, but I don't want to pay $125 for one tire. Just something to keep me on the road until I get a new set in a few weeks.
> 
> It's the first time I've had a flat in the 2005 Accord that I've had for 6 months. This is a learning lesson.


I don't have room in the car for a full sized spare. What I did was buy a pair of used tires. If I get a flat that can't be plugged (and I carry plugs and the tool in the car) I'll go home, pick up those tires and head to the shop to get them mounted


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I don't have room in the car for a full sized spare. What I did was buy a pair of used tires. If I get a flat that can't be plugged (and I carry plugs and the tool in the car) I'll go home, pick up those tires and head to the shop to get them mounted


I found a rim online that almost matches my car. it was $40.00, I picked it up

I had a tire mounted and keep it in my garage. if I get a flat at 11pm sat I'm back out before midnight. Monday or whenever I get a new tire and the spare goes back in the garage.

I have plugs too, I've had to use them surprisingly often lately


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> I found a rim online that almost matches my car. it was $40.00, I picked it up
> 
> I had a tire mounted and keep it in my garage. if I get a flat at 11pm sat I'm back out before midnight. Monday or whenever I get a new tire and the spare goes back in the garage.
> 
> I have plugs too, I've had to use them surprisingly often lately


That will be next A mounted tire in the garage


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

I ended up pushing that temp spare tire 750 miles in one week before getting all new tires today. I'm not proud of that. I did drive more carefully with cornering and bumps and stuff. But money was super tight and that's the soonest I could get an appointment at America's Tire ($260 out the door for a set of 4). Plus I didn't want to waste money buying a used tire that I would end up wanting to replace right away anyway.

I'm proud of that little spare.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

So did you get a full size spare with tpms? It's usually cost prohibitive.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

njn said:


> So did you get a full size spare with tpms? It's usually cost prohibitive.


No, I'll just keep the temp spare. At least it's not one of those that are smaller in height. Just narrower. I wouldn't put many miles on one of those dinky tires.

As for TMPS, I was talking to another customer in the store who said he even gets readings on his spare full size tire. He says it will send a signal when traveling between areas with big temperature changes. The friction of the road isn't keeping the spare warm.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

First thing I do when I get a new to me car is toss the junk mini spare and get a full size spare. Can usually get one from a junk yard with a decent tire on it and be good to go.

About 15 years ago I got my first flat that I had to use a mini spare on. Made it down the road 5 miles before it was done, and yes it had proper pressure in it before I used it.


----------

